# Steel full suspension pros and cons



## Webco (Jun 3, 2015)

Not really happy with the current available selection of bikes. What are the pros and cons of a steel full suspension mountain bike? 
Can anyone recommend a reputable builder in the US for steel FS mtb!


----------



## looks easy from here (Apr 16, 2019)

Steel Full Suspension Bikes


These seem to be gaining popularity in the small brand/hand made bike market. I love the short travel 29er segment with progressive geometry and the lure of steel makes me want one! Cotic FlareMAX, Swarf Contour, Starling Murmur (or SS Beady Little Eye!!!), who else? Seems to be gaining...




www.mtbr.com


----------

